# Wood trim with damaged or worn out varnish



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The trim around my sink is finished in real wood, some of which the varnish has worn away from, leaving it looking grey and unattractive in places where the water had affected it.
Using fine emery paper, I removed any of the off colour material which took only a few minutes, being careful not to damage the plastic top surface. Then using a cotton bud, I stroked Danish Oil over the areas I had worked on. The effect was almost immediate and by the following day when the oil had dried, the result was better than I could have expected. In hindsight I should have removed every last vestige of the darkened wood and the result could have been perfect. I may have another go if I actually notice the marks again.
rosalan


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

That sounds good Rosalan, I'll give it a try as we have exactly the same problem on parts of the wood trim around our skink.

Up to now I've sprayed the woodwork with AutoGlym plastic and rubber treatment (I think that's what it's called) and it also does the trick for a while. Tends to wear off after a month or so and need repeating. It's also good for shining up plastic/formica table tops etc.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the tip about AutoGlyn. The bonus with Danish oil is that you can continue to sand, after use and that it penetrates the wood so should (?) prevent any immediate recurring tarnishing . One problem I discovered is that I am allergic to the oil so I wear gloves.
Yes it is expensive but I have yet to find anything as good on plain timber. I only bought it because wood specialist told me to, that and the fact it worked for me in my home on doors and skirting boards.
Good luck!

rosalan


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Danish oil is great, but it can dry with shiny streaks which look pretty naff!!

Sand thoroughly, and use progressively finer paper to get a very smooth finish. You must get down to bare wood or any remaining bits of varnish will show up like you wouldn't believe.

Wipe on some Danish oil, warming the first coat if you like to encourage deeper penetration.

After no longer than 10 minutes, vigorously wipe off all the excess oil with a soft, absorbent, but lint free cloth. Do not use kitchen tissue or you are sure to leave bits of it in the vanish.

*The wiping off is vital if you want a smooth, matt finish with no shiny streaks.*

Repeat two or three times for the best possible finish, and give it another coat or two every so often when it begins to look a bit tired.

Hope this helps.

Dave 

P.S. Have you discovered the Lemon Oil sold by Lakeland? It's not as durable as Danish, but is ideal for a quick polish of the dining table, and it acts as a very nice room freshener as well.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Zebedee.
I could not believe that the Danish oil would be so quick and effective. In the past I have used fine wire wool onto the dried oil before adding coats and building up a finish that is equal to the original varnished look while I think it is better for the timber for it penetrates the surface protecting it from future water damage.
rosalan


----------

